# My New setup



## DC63 (Jan 16, 2011)

from a silvia to this, wow im loving it, im also buzzing gota slow down the caffine


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow that's one serious upgrade! Was hoping to win a Compak in the recent raffle, but no luck!


----------



## DC63 (Jan 16, 2011)

was using the rocky doseless before, but really loving this E8.

if ever your passing your more than welcome to pop in and play with it.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Cheers! Could see myself with one of those or an E37s if my finances ever improve!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

hotmetal said:


> Cheers! Could see myself with one of those or an E37s if my finances ever improve!


Might be doing another group buy on the e37s


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ah! thanks Dave, will have to see how I'm fixed as and when but that's good to hear...

... getting used to the Goldfinger convex now (feels quite different in use compared to the flat) but getting some good results.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Will keep it down to 4 units


----------

